# Driveway Camping



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

After dinner last night, my 5 year old daughter Sophie, said "Daddy, when can we go camping?"

I already had the itch, so I said why not now? So we pulled out the rear slide, hooked up the power, opened some windows and were all set for some driveway camping!

I havent even de-winterized yet, so we had to walk to the house for the bathroom.

Slept like a baby though! That cool night air was nice. Now I'm excited for some real camping!

Alan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good for You!!! and I'll bet the kids' faces were priceless when you responded with "What about now?"!!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh, heh - sounds like my girls (5 & 4), they'd spend every evening out there if they could!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My girls think the Outback is there personal playhouse when its in the driveway. Put the air on, hook up TV and dolls and some snacks and I do not see them for hours.









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Right on!! Way to beat all the other campers to the best spot. And the drive home was like nothing!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like we have a new spot for next year's Outback rally.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah...what's the address? I've never been to VA.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> My girls think the Outback is there personal playhouse when its in the driveway. Put the air on, hook up TV and dolls and some snacks and I do not see them for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my girls (9,7, and 5). ... but then my 11 year old boy gets in the middle and there's nothing but fighting!! Then at bedtime they battle over who get's which bunk.

We too pulled the trailer back to the driveway this weekend so my wife and her friend could "get away" and scrapbook. Didn't work out quite that way as the kids took it over. The kids had fun and slept in the trailer. Ours too is still winterized, so they came in one by one through the night to use the bathroom.

Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Yeah...what's the address? I've never been to VA.
> [snapback]90748[/snapback]​


Enough room for that National Rally? Lets drive that stake


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

sounds like our first night in the OB last year. we got it home the first evening after closing and pulled it into the driveway. my wife and I were admiring all it's features when my son came out of the house in his pajamas with pillow and blanket in hand







. couldn't say no to that!!

scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea. I wish I could park _my_ Outback in the driveway.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

stapless said:


> sounds like our first night in the OB last year. we got it home the first evening after closing and pulled it into the driveway. my wife and I were admiring all it's features when my son came out of the house in his pajamas with pillow and blanket in hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids....sometimes without even trying, they remind you how awesome they really are.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's what we're planning to do & I can't wait.








Memory foam came today ................ yay!!

Tami


----------

